# Regarding advertising on here



## Chris (May 10, 2005)

I've had a bunch of PM's about this lately, so to quickly address it:

While I appreciate the offers, and want to do everything I can to help out the community, I don't do any paid advertising at all on here, and have no plans to at any time.

The best I can do for vendors who are offering discounts for members here is a sticky in the for sale forum - if it turns out that something more is in order, I'll send you a PM about a small banner at the bottom with the others, but that's it. Again, there is *no paid advertising* here of any kind.

Comments/questions/outright hate-mail, PM me, or email me.
- Chris


----------

